# Can you put a female and male cockatiel together before their breeding age?



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey, I was just wondering if you are allowed to put a male and female cockatiel together in one cage before their breeding/mating/young age? Like put them together as friends? If not, what age should it be? Do I have to wait until Peeka's older? I just want to be safe! I want to get another cockatiel so I can get Peeka company so he won't be alone when I go to school. He's 3 or 4 months.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can put them together, but cockatiels can become sexually active at a very young age, and females can start laying eggs before they're mature enough for it to be safe. If they start getting frisky, there are hormone control techniques that will make most birds lose the urge. There's info on that at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## mamatiel (Jan 3, 2013)

I have found with my lot that the hens in the group make it clear to the boys that they are not ready. It really depends on the tiels themselves. I learned what my cockatiels wanted from me by watching them. Feenix (my newest) likes human contact, is quiet and loves cuddles. But he will yell at me when it is time to come inside.
Angel is dominant and has appointed himself the protector of the group, whereas Missy is quiet and reserved, she will tolerate being handled but prefers her own space. Jacks will talk your ear off but he hates being handled and will bite if I pick him up, however he will come close and put his head down on my head. All 12 of my tiels each have a different personality and each has their own preferences. so i would watch Peeka and let him tell you if he wants a buddy or not.
There's no harm in getting him a friend, just watch them for any mating behavior and be ready to deal with it if it happens.
Good Luck!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You may
Just if they want to mate you need to separate them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Just if they want to mate you need to separate them


No you don't. You can use hormone reduction techniques like tielfan suggested to prevent them from mating. You don't have to automatically separate them.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

My birds didn't start to show sexual behavior until they were 2 years old. Before that, they had been together since they were 4 months old.


----------

